
Here are the Russian-made Facebook ads that tried to shake American politics - acconrad
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/05/here-are-the-russian-made-facebook-ads-that-tried-to-shake-american-politics/
======
montrose
What strikes me is that nearly all of them show signs of not having been made
by native English speakers. E.g. dropping of definite article. I would have
expected the Russians to have been sophisticated enough not to do that. On the
other hand, maybe they were sophisticated enough to know that their intended
audience wouldn't notice.

------
Melchizedek
As if the US isn't running psy-ops all over the world, including Russia.

Actually the US doesn't limit itself to such operations, _it uses military
force to overthrow governments of other countries_.

